# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  ditta individuale artigiana in liquidazione

## mauri77

Salve a tutti,
avrei un piccolo problema per le dichiarazioni.
Un nostro cliente (ditta individuale artigiana in liquidazione) è entrato in liquidazione ordinaria (con comunicazione all'ufficio IVA ) in data 30/12/2006.
Ora tocca presentare la dichiarazione anno 2006.
Vorrei sapere come comportarmi se presentare fino al 30/12 e poi un altra per un solo giorno....  o sapere la prassi per questi casi.
Vi ringrazio saluti
Maurizio

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti,
> avrei un piccolo problema per le dichiarazioni.
> Un nostro cliente (ditta individuale artigiana in liquidazione) è entrato in liquidazione ordinaria (con comunicazione all'ufficio IVA ) in data 30/12/2006.
> Ora tocca presentare la dichiarazione anno 2006.
> Vorrei sapere come comportarmi se presentare fino al 30/12 e poi un altra per un solo giorno....  o sapere la prassi per questi casi.
> Vi ringrazio saluti
> Maurizio

  In effetti i periodi di imposta sono due, ma per quanto riguarda il secondo periodo si può sostenere che il 31.12 l'azienda era chiusa per ponte festivo.
Va tenuto comunque presente che la dichiarazione relativa al periodo ante liquidazione va presentata entro sette mesi da dicembre 2006, quindi entro il 31 luglio 2007.
Ciao

----------


## mauri77

ok grazie mille!!
Approfitto della tua cortesia ( presento un modello unico o la dichiarazione iva va separata ) 
grazie ancora

----------


## Speedy

> ok grazie mille!!
> Approfitto della tua cortesia ( presento un modello unico o la dichiarazione iva va separata ) 
> grazie ancora

  Presenterei i seguenti modelli:
= un modello unico per il periodo ante liquidazione + irap
= un altro modello unico per il periodo post liquidazione e per gli altri eventuali redditi diversi da quelli di impresa
= la dichiarazione iva separata
Ciao

----------


## mauri77

Ti ringrazio moltissimo!!
Sei stato molto utile!!
Ciao

----------


## Ornella P.

Mi intrometto in questa discussione, perchè a mio parere in caso di liquidazione volontaria, la dichiarazione Iva non va presentata autonomamente, ma insieme ad Unico.
Ho cercato infatti nelle istruzioni, nei casi in cui essa va presentata autonomamente, e il caso della liquidazione volontaria non è previsto.
Mi potreste dire in base a quale riferimento sostenete invece che essa va presentata autonomamente ?

----------


## Speedy

> Mi intrometto in questa discussione, perch&#232; a mio parere in caso di liquidazione volontaria, la dichiarazione Iva non va presentata autonomamente, ma insieme ad Unico.
> Ho cercato infatti nelle istruzioni, nei casi in cui essa va presentata autonomamente, e il caso della liquidazione volontaria non &#232; previsto.
> Mi potreste dire in base a quale riferimento sostenete invece che essa va presentata autonomamente ?

  Hai ragione, Ornella  :Smile:   
Quello che esponevo vale soltanto per i soggetti diversi dalle persone fisiche.
Quindi la dichiarazione iva va presentata insieme al modello unico relativo alla parte di esercizio post liquidazione. 
Sentirmi dare del "voi" mi fa sentire importante  :Smile:   
Ciao

----------


## Ornella P.

:Smile:  
Ma io intendevo riferirmi anche alle societ&#224; ! 
Dove hai letto (va meglio il tu ??) che le societ&#224; in liquidazione presentano la dichiarazione Iva separata (per gli anni successivi al primo, intendo) ? 
ciao   

> Hai ragione, Ornella   
> Quello che esponevo vale soltanto per i soggetti diversi dalle persone fisiche.
> Quindi la dichiarazione iva va presentata insieme al modello unico relativo alla parte di esercizio post liquidazione. 
> Sentirmi dare del "voi" mi fa sentire importante   
> Ciao

----------


## angelop

ma che è questa storia della liquidazione volontaria della ditta individuale ?? secondo me per le persone fisiche non é possibile dividere il periodo d'imposta in due parti !!!

----------


## Speedy

> Ma io intendevo riferirmi anche alle società ! 
> Dove hai letto (va meglio il tu ??) che le società in liquidazione presentano la dichiarazione Iva separata (per gli anni successivi al primo, intendo) ? 
> ciao

  Istruzioni dichiarazione annuale iva, pagina 3, paragrafo 1.1, prime sei righe (per l'anno in cui inizia la liquidazione). Era questo l'argomento del quesito di Mauri77. 
Ovviamente per gli anni successivi a quello di messa in liquidazione la dichiarazione iva va presentata insieme a unico (ma chi ha sostenuto il contrario ?). 
Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> ma che è questa storia della liquidazione volontaria della ditta individuale ?? secondo me per le persone fisiche non é possibile dividere il periodo d'imposta in due parti !!!

  Una ditta individuale può essere messa in liquidazione come le società.
I redditi conseguiti durante il periodo della liquidazione vanno a tassazione separata (articolo 17 comma 1 lettera G TUIR).

----------


## mauri77

Grazie a tutti per i consigli!!
Ciao

----------


## Ornella P.

Già, è vero, tu non hai detto il contrario .... sono stata io che mi sono "agganciata" alla discussione per parlare di un argomento connesso.
Infatti anche io ho letto le istruzioni che fanno riferimento ai soggetti con esercizio diverso dall'anno solare, ma ciò appunto vale solo per il primo esercizio. 
Tutto ok. 
Grazie e scusate.   

> Istruzioni dichiarazione annuale iva, pagina 3, paragrafo 1.1, prime sei righe (per l'anno in cui inizia la liquidazione). Era questo l'argomento del quesito di Mauri77. 
> Ovviamente per gli anni successivi a quello di messa in liquidazione la dichiarazione iva va presentata insieme a unico (ma chi ha sostenuto il contrario ?). 
> Ciao

----------

